# Sanyo PLV - Z3



## cineflyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi everyone
I just picked up a second hand Sanyon PLV-Z3. Turned it on today and got this image. 
Any ideas whats going on there? Image attached.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cineflyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Burnt LCD I figure? Anyone know where I can buy a new one?


----------

